# FIFA 11 runs in slow motion



## tinku_400_21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all!!

I recently downloaded the demo version of FIFA 11 demo, it worked fine at the beginning, but after a while the game started runnin in slow motion.

I have
NVIDIA 8400GS 512MB RAM video card ,
Pentium D CPU 3.00 Ghz, 
1.5 GB RAM
Win XP (SP2)

All other games (like FIFA 10, Arkham Asylum, GTA IV) works fine at 800x600 resolution.

Is it the problem with the power supply coz my system makes a lot of noise?????


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Whe games work ok at the start, then gradually get slower, it's usually a problem with overheating. Boot into BIOS and make a note of all the temperatures and voltages, then check the temps/volts while playing FIFA11 with a system monitor like Everest or SIW.


What kind of noise is your computer making?

Open the case and see if you can locate the source. If it's a clicking noise, it could be a wire touching a fan, or it could be the hard drive.

If it sounds like a fan that is struggling to spin properly, switch the computer off, clean the fan blades carefully, and blow any dust out of the heatsink, card slots and fans with a can of compressed air. If the fan still isn't spinning properly, replace with a new one.

If the noise is coming from the PSU, you might need to replace it. Post back with the details from the PSU label. Make, model, total watts.


----------



## tinku_400_21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, here is the stats:

CPU Temp : 56 C
System : 25 C
Fan Speed : 3515 RPM

GPU Temperature: 63 C (when idle)
76 C (while playing fifa)

PSU:

220V ~ 4A
Removed the case and checked where the sound comes from, it is the fan, and the graphic card was hot as a stove, cleaned the fan completely and check again, noise never reduced.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you mean the fan on the graphics card, remove it, reapply some fresh thermal paste and attach a new fan. If it's still running hot, replace the card.

I don't know what PSU you've got. Please post back with the details from the PSU label - make, model, total watts.

What are the voltages in BIOS? +3.3V , +5V , +12V


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

does this happen with all the games or just fifa 11?
if it's just this game, then the problem is not overheating
but if 56 C is the CPU temp when idle, then this is hot
you should reapply thermal paste to the CPU, if you don't know how you can take it to any PC tech and they'll do it for you.
download Fraps from here:
www.fraps.com
open it and minimize it to tray, this is a benchmark software, it will display the frames that you are having in game (everything from 30 and above is good)
also play the game and when the lag starts, check your PC temps by using SIW (get it from my sig)


----------



## tinku_400_21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi ppl...


There is no fan in my GPU :sigh:

Problems only with FIFA 11

Checked with Fraps... it says 30 FPS.. but still it runs in slow motion...

In BIOS , voltages are 2.9 , 5.08 and 8.19 for +3.3V , +5V , +12V respectively (checked in SIW)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

8.19V is way too low for the +12V. This can cause the graphics card to overheat and lag. Confirm the reading in BIOS.

Which fan is making the noise? (CPU, PSU or case)

What PSU are you using? You can get the make, model and total watts from the label on the side of the PSU.

Make sure you've got the latest drivers and SP3 installed.


----------



## qarout_adnan (Oct 26, 2010)

شand i have the same proplem


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi qarout_adnan, welcome to TSF

Read the replies above. If nothing there solves your problem, start a new thread and post your full system specs.


----------



## qarout_adnan (Oct 26, 2010)

yes thank you about your answer mr.Koala 

i have ram :2 gb
i have NVIDIA 8500gx 512MB RAM video card

and i have pentium d cbu 2.8

cpu tempreture 57c

full thanks


(please use black only, Thank you)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Download Fraps from here:
www.fraps.com

open it and minimize it, 
this freeware will measure your fps (frames per second) of all your games
it'll show on the corner in yellow
so every number that is 30 or above, means that the game is good and playable
and under 30 the game starts to lag

What I want you to do is to see the fps when the game plays in slow motion to see if the game slows down, or something is wrong with your system


----------



## qarout_adnan (Oct 26, 2010)

*yes i run it
it seems to bee 99 on *









*
on this site
www.can you run it
my PC pass
with my respect*


----------



## qarout_adnan (Oct 26, 2010)

yes now when i run the play


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

fifa 11 does that to me too

I gotta play on very low settings to have over 30 fps

and I play pes10 on max settings fullscreen 1440x900 with music playing from mediamonkey in the background at 45-60 fps


fifa11 has some unusual lag problems


----------



## qarout_adnan (Oct 26, 2010)

i mus t bring NVIDIA 9500gx 1g RAM video card
or E220 VEDIO CARD


----------



## ayywan (Nov 15, 2010)

hii all 
i had the same problem
just..uncheck the 'wait for vsync' option
i done this and the game run in 40 fps and no more slowin
try that


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The 99 on the Fraps icon doesn't mean it's 99FPS, it's just what they put on the icon.


----------



## qarout_adnan (Oct 26, 2010)

i put card 1 gb
and i play normaly
but after 1 minite the game bee slow 
i dont why`


----------

